
On Facebook’s Unique Weakness - rerx
http://calnewport.com/blog/2018/08/01/on-facebooks-unique-weakness
======
rerx
I believe he plays down the utility people see in Facebook too much. And even
if their core product is not growing: Instagram and Whatsapp are important
parts of many people's lives.

The comparison to Apple and Samsung smart phones is especially strange. If
they were outlawed, people would just switch to Huawei and Motorola phones --
there is much less of a network effect than with social network sites. Or is
he saying that banning the whole product category of smartphones would affect
people significantly more? Imagine banning all types of social network sites
and messaging services.

